# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  PILD - ( Picture Initiated Lucid Dream )

## xNightdreamer

Hi everyone, I am nightdreamer. You can call me night. 

I have experimented with this technique for about a year now, and it is very reliable. Succeeds 2/3 tries for me. 
It is called PILD, and basically you can do this at night time but it is best preferred in your REM stages of sleep. When you do WBTB for REM, you do the following: 

1. Tighten your muscles. Then let loose. Repeat this a couple of times. 
2. Now that you let your anxiety out, you must try and imagine a dream... 
You are reading about lucid dreaming, talking about lucid dreaming, doing anything related to lucid dreaming. In this you should be able to try and imagine your self lucid dreaming, and just keep doing this. 
3. After doing this you will imagine yourself doing tons of reality checks in your "picture" in your mind and you will question why you did the reality check and ask how you got there. 
4. After a while, you should drift off to sleep, and the following may occur: 

1. You have a FA and you do a RC and you become lucid 
2. You have a DILD from the RC that you did in your dream because you imagined it in your mind before sleep 
3. You have a WILD and you enter the dream immediately after trying this technique 

All of these are fine. Here are some attempts I have kept over the past week. 

Mar 26 
I wake up, and i tighten my muscles. I start imagining myself doing all of this stuff and then I practice one reality check and then I realize I am already dreaming so I just become lucid and have a long LD. 

Mar 27 
I woke up but I fell asleep too fast before I could even think about anything.  So far this failed. 

Mar 28 
I woke up and relaxed a tad and I imagined myself RCing and I never entered a WILD or a FA but I had a DILD later that night from a RC 

Mar 29 
Couldn't fall back asleep I forgot to relax, see how important the relax part is? 
I finally fell back asleep but I wasn't focusing on the tech because if I did I knew I wouldnt sleep 

Mar 30 
Great LD! I tightened my muscles from WBTB and I relaxed and then I just imagined myself and I entered the dream right away from some bright shining lights in my eyes and then I was already in a dream and I made a RC to make sure it was it and it was. 

Please attempt this and report back here with all of your attempts! This is worth it! Thanks

----------


## DinoSawr

Interesting. So basically you are visualizing, but visualizing yourself dealing with lucid dreaming as a safety net to stay aware. Seems similar to the SSILD in that you do this as you fall back asleep and keep yourself somewhat aware.

----------


## siuol

Sounds pretty much like a MILD to me.

----------


## mcwillis

Good results.  How long did it take before achieving your 66% success rate?  I am assuming it may have taken a while to have regular success with this.  I have had pretty atrocious results with these types of inductions in the past.

----------


## xNightdreamer

Well basically I just tried it my first time, the first time it worked second time it failed and third time it worked and it kept doing so most of the time i would get 3/3 so it can be with beginners and no you won't get bad results I tried other techniques and this is not like MILD it is specifically just trying to imagine yourself like you ARE dreaming and then when you practice doing the stuff so then it actually happens when you fall asleep with awareness. SILD is a different process though.

----------


## Taffy

This isn't anything new, really. Just a MILD with more emphasis on visualization.

----------


## Erii

Moved to Induction Techniques  :vicious:

----------


## Creation X

This is interesting, and seems promising! I'll try it out tonight and post back tomorrow sometime!

----------


## Sam1r

seems like an improved MILD.. will definitely try this out :smiley:

----------


## Jayme

I will be trying this tonight! I have a bit of trouble with things that require WBTB; all my LD's have been DILD. I guess I just have a bit of trouble relaxing. 

I will post results tomorrow  ::D:

----------

